# P35 VS P45 question



## Shane

Hi all,
can can someone explain to me what these neww chipsets actualy do.....are they that faster/better.

for example ihave the 

Msi P35 Neo

and heres the newer

Msi P45 Neo

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130181

would there be a big difference?


----------



## Scubie67

I think they are suppose to Oc better and have a Pci express x16 2.0 slot .I have posted on these before but cant find anyone who has one yet to tell me their opinions on it.


----------



## colt1911

It is true that the P45 should OC better than the P35 but not enough for price to performance ratio. However if you intend to go with a Crossfire setup the the P45 is the way to go due to 2 x16 lanes vs 1 x16 and a x8 or 4 on the P35.If you already have a P35 I'd say wait and see what Nehalem brings at the end of the year. With Nehalem the sockets and CPUs will change so unless your staying with Socket 775 , I would wait .


----------



## daisymtc

colt1911 said:


> It is true that the P45 should OC better than the P35 but not enough for price to performance ratio. However if you intend to go with a Crossfire setup the the P45 is the way to go due to 2 x16 lanes vs 1 x16 and a x8 or 4 on the P35.If you already have a P35 I'd say wait and see what Nehalem brings at the end of the year. With Nehalem the sockets and CPUs will change so unless your staying with Socket 775 , I would wait .



Did you check at the Price???
The cheapest MSI P45 is only $99!?
Price to performance Ratio???
And who will look at crossfire set-up at x8 with P35/P45? If one want to Crossfire, X38/X48 is the way to go.


----------



## lovely?

the new p45's i have read reviews on, like the ASUS P5Q Deluxe, do not overclock ANY better then my current motherboard, the asus p5k, p35 board. both my board and the p45 board can reach about 2100mhz at maximum, so i dont see any improvements there at all.


----------



## colt1911

They are  OC'ing alot better than the P35 when using the 45nm quads . I've been following the results in this thread ( http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=189437 ) .


----------



## lovely?

hmm i wonder what they optimized in the NB in order to effectively overclock the 45nm quads? with 65nm CPU's they are exactly the same, so i dont understand what they've done.


----------



## colt1911

I don't know but it's sure got my attention as I'm running a Q9450 and have hit a wall at a FSB  of 425 ( 3.4 ) .


----------

